# Upgrade to Zonealarm Pro 6



## beegeeblueboy (Aug 4, 2005)

Having upgraded to v6 I have found that my email in both OE and O is collected but not to be stored. The firewall allows the connection but rejects the dat when it arrives

Very annoying. Im going have to reinstall 5.5


----------



## Brian Mc (Jul 19, 2005)

A lot of people seem to be having problems with ZoneAlarm version 6. Check out the user forum at www.zonelabs.com.


----------



## MarieJoe (Oct 22, 2004)

Yes, beware that upgrading or installing ZA 6.x can be hazardous to the health of your computer.
From readin ZA fourm, I am under the assumption it is not a fully tested product. Also, while te=he zA folks MAY be working on a patch, they seem unusally quiet about folks' problems with the upgrade.


----------

